# Magura Problem



## kingpin18 (17. Januar 2006)

Tach,

jetzt wir es Technisch. Habe mir die Magura Stahlflexleitung gegönnt  mit dem Gelben Logo. Habe die Brücke dran gebaut und die HS 33 Entlüftet (um die fragen schon mal aus zu schliessen) nein es ist keine Luft im System und das "TPA" ist auch raus gedreht. Doch leider habe ich keine Druckpunkt ich muss das "TPA" ganz rein drehen da mit ich bremsen kann so ein bisschen. Da schleifen aber auch die belege an der Felge  und das ich nichts so gut. Dann macht mal bitte vorschlage für mein Problem.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Strahd (17. Januar 2006)

Wende dich mal an den "Schevron" hier im Forum, der hat auch Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2006)

mach mal ne spritze mit Öl voll, ganz voll, und dann jage einfach die ganze Ladung durch die Leitungen. kann sein, dass zwischen 2 relativ langen ölsäulen Luft gefangen war, sodass du einfach nur gedacht hast, dass keine Luft mehr drin war. ich benutze 2 sritzen, da ich einen y adapter benutze. ich jage dann beide Ladungen öl dadurch. das öl kann man ohnehin wiederverwenden, ich fange sogar das alte Öl aus den Bremsen auf. 
Ich habe das Problem auch immer beim Entlüften. du musst auch zusehen, dass es sogesagt keineen eben verlauf der schläuche gibt sondern die Luft stätig nach oben steigen kann. das erleichtert das Entlüften.
wenn du keine Löcher im Bremssystem hast, dann ist das die einzige möglichkeit, viel kann daran ja nicht kaputt gehen. wenn sich der Koleb nam hebel bewegt, dann kann es nur an Luft im System liegen


----------



## bertieeee (17. Januar 2006)

ich hat auch das prob stahlflex und magura mit öl, da nimmst einfach einfach glisantin also frotzschutz für den kühler vom auto und mische es 50:50 mit wasser super druckpunkt kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Januar 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:
			
		

> ich hat auch das prob stahlflex und magura mit öl, da nimmst einfach einfach glisantin also frotzschutz für den kühler vom auto und mische es 50:50 mit wasser super druckpunkt kann ich da nur sagen



klingt ganz lustig! 
aber...  ich hab mal gehört das, das Öl in den Bremsen zum "schmieren" der Bremskolben dient (also die bolzen wo mit den belägen raus und reingeschoben werden)

wie geht das dann??  
weil wasser und Frostschutz sind ja soweit ich weiss keine schmiermittel!

edit: wo bekommt man eigentlich Stahlflexleitungen her?? hab noch nirgends welche zum kaufen gesehen!


und noch wegen dem Druckpunkt:  ist der mit Wasser weicher oder härter???


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Januar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal ne spritze mit Öl voll, ganz voll, und dann jage einfach die ganze Ladung durch die Leitungen. kann sein, dass zwischen 2 relativ langen ölsäulen Luft gefangen war, sodass du einfach nur gedacht hast, dass keine Luft mehr drin war. ich benutze 2 sritzen, da ich einen y adapter benutze. ich jage dann beide Ladungen öl dadurch. das öl kann man ohnehin wiederverwenden, ich fange sogar das alte Öl aus den Bremsen auf.
> Ich habe das Problem auch immer beim Entlüften. du musst auch zusehen, dass es sogesagt keineen eben verlauf der schläuche gibt sondern die Luft stätig nach oben steigen kann. das erleichtert das Entlüften.
> wenn du keine Löcher im Bremssystem hast, dann ist das die einzige möglichkeit, viel kann daran ja nicht kaputt gehen. wenn sich der Koleb nam hebel bewegt, dann kann es nur an Luft im System liegen



Ich dank dir erst mal für deine idee aber ich habe die bremse schon 3 mal enlüftet so wie ich es immer gemacht habe. Wenn ich die alte leitung dran baue geht es ja ich will aber nicht die leitung um sonnst gekauft haben.Zum thema wasser kommt nicht rein. 

weiter idee bitte


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (17. Januar 2006)

zum thema wasser und frostschutzmittel bitte die suchfunktion nutzen!


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Januar 2006)

ich will ja auch keins rein machen.


----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2006)

okay, das heißt wir müssen uns bei der Suche nun tatsächlich auf die Stahlflexleitungen konzentrieren.
die andere Flüssigkeit hat keinen Sinn, denn FLüssigkeiten sind (im falle einer hs33) inkompressibel. ich bezweifle einfach, dass wir so einen hohen druck aufbauen können geschweige denn den geringen unterschied dann wirklich merken würden. also es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass der schwammige druckpunkt eher an dehnung von rahmen, bremsbelägen etc liegt. da du eine stahlflexleitung fährst, ist da eine ausdehnung eher ausgelschlossen.
ich finde das Problem ganz interessant. 
wenn sich die beläge gar nicht bewegen, ist vielleicht die leitung verstopft. puste mal durch???
ist die hs33 geeignet? ich kenne diese Leitung nicht. vielleicht hast du einfach zu wenig Öl reingefüllt? wenn die Leitung durchgängig ist, dann ist das wiederum ein geschlossenes system und dann kann das wiederum nur bedeuten dass in deiner Bremse doch noch irgendwo gut versteckt in einer ecke Luft sein muss. wenn du den Hebel so weit ziehen kannst, dass sich gar nichts tut, dann kompremierst du etwas, bestimmt nicht das Öl und erst wenn du das Komrimiert hast, schiebst du das öl voran. 
ich will dir echt nicht sagen dass du falsch entlüftest aber... ich habe keine andere erklärung dafür. ich hoffe hier postet noch jemand


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. Januar 2006)

jo, bin der meinung von misantropia, das du mit dem rächen erst komrpimierst und dann schiebt mit dem hebel, also nochmal ordentlich öl durchjagen!

mfg. Fabian


----------



## funky^jAY (17. Januar 2006)

na wenn die leitung so verstopf ist, das das öl nich durchgepresst werden kann, dann hilft sicher auch pusten nix.

also entweder es ist irgendwo was undicht(unwahrscheinlich weil das merkste ja) oder es ist wirklich noch luft irgendwo drinne...viel mehr möglichkeiten bleiben doch eigentlich nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Januar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> okay, das heißt wir müssen uns bei der Suche nun tatsächlich auf die Stahlflexleitungen konzentrieren.
> die andere Flüssigkeit hat keinen Sinn, denn FLüssigkeiten sind (im falle einer hs33) inkompressibel. ich bezweifle einfach, dass wir so einen hohen druck aufbauen können geschweige denn den geringen unterschied dann wirklich merken würden. also es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass der schwammige druckpunkt eher an dehnung von rahmen, bremsbelägen etc liegt. da du eine stahlflexleitung fährst, ist da eine ausdehnung eher ausgelschlossen.
> ich finde das Problem ganz interessant.
> wenn sich die beläge gar nicht bewegen, ist vielleicht die leitung verstopft. puste mal durch???
> ...




Bei uns Chemnitzern hatten schon paar Leute das Prob. Es liegt einfach daran das etweden die Kolben zu festgebrummt wurden und dadurch zusammengedrückt sind oder halt ne Verstopfung in der Leitung vorliegt (evt. durch falsche Montage). Die Kolben könnten auch von innen verkeimt sein. Fakt ist das das Öl net mehr richtig fließen kann. Ne Lösung ist entweden die Kolben bzw. Leitung auszutauschen oder zu überprüfen oder ein Öl mit ner niedrigeren Viskosität rein zu machen. Hatte das Prob auch und mein Kolben ging mit Wasser super und mit ÖL hat ich das gleiche Problem. Das Wasser fließt durch jede Ritze und dadurch funzt das einwandfrei. Jetzt im Winter haben wir puren Frostschutz reingemacht. Dabei muss man aber beachten das es Dichtungschonender bzw. pflegender ist . Zwei von unseren Leuten fahren das mit Frostschutz und haben keine Probs und nen Druckpunkt wie mit Wasser. Beim Kingpin liegt es mit sicherheit an der Leitung.


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Januar 2006)

also ich habe schon 3 mal 30ml öl durch gejagt. Es muß an der Stahlflex liegen.

So ich werde das morgen mal testen und dank schon mal allen die mit gemacht haben. 

Tolles Forum


----------



## tinitram (17. Januar 2006)

Hat irgendjemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Maguras Garantiefällen gemacht? 
Es ist bei mir jeweils vorn und hinten ein Kolben undicht und der HR-Bremshebel lässt oben, da wo der kleine Stift in dieses gummiartige Ding hineindrückt auch Öl. 

Ich glaub ich müsste die Garantie bald mal in Anspruch nehmen. Wie lange dauert sowas und machen die das problemlos?


(Ich hab die 2003er HS33)


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. Januar 2006)

wenns wirklich ein materialfehler is, du also ne draufgeflogen bist und da ne riesen schramme dran is dann ersetzen die eigentlich immer nur dauern kanns! bei mir einmal mehrere monate, also schonmal ersatzbremse heranschaffen!


----------



## Pellenheimer (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
nochmal zum stahlflex problem: 
1.du musst unbedingt darauf achten das der punkt an dem das öl aus dem hebel tritt der höchste ist ,bedeutet :der hebel muss nach oben gedreht werden.
2.du solltest die leitung abklopfen ,irgendwo hängt immer ein bisschen luft.
3.achte auch darauf das in der spritze kein winziges bläschen ist.
so sollte es funktionieren ,ich hatte gestern das selbe problem
ich hatte auch keinen druckpunkt nachdem ich geklopft hatte und den hebel nach oben gedreht hatte ging es dann....
so long 
marc


----------



## Schevron (18. Januar 2006)

also ich hab die probleme bei meiner disc mit der stahlflex. ich entlüfte, dann hab ich nen super druckpunkt. dann stell ich das rad in den keller. hol es nen tag später raus, und zack kann ich den hebel wieder fast bis zum lenker durchziehen. dh. der druckpunkt verschwindet ohne gebrauch innerhalt von 1 bis 2 tagen.
ich denk ich werd jetzt die stahlflex wieder wegmachen und hoffen das es mit der alten wieder geht.

btw. ich fahr den dischebel verkehrtrum (leider) sollte aber nicht dran liegen weil mit der alten leitung der druckpunkt auch stabil war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (18. Januar 2006)

also wo der hebel montiert ist spielt eigentlich keine rolle. DIe Luft steigt so oder so nach oben... wenn du pumpst wird der Duckpunkt dann besser oder tut sich nichts? wenn die Bremse undicht ist und Luft zieht solltest du das mit pumpen auch alles in den ausgleichbehälter pumpen können. jetzt siehts natürlich doof aus wenn du keine ausgleichsbehälter hast. 

aber so wie das was du schildterstn ist mit der bremse was nicht in ordnung. 
mir scheint die stahlflex geschichte, die nachträglich eingebaut wurde, mittlerweile irgendwie suspekt. wie kommts? oder liegt das nur daran dass 2 Leute Probleme posten und 45r365 nicht sagen, dass die keine Probleme haben


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Januar 2006)

Also mein poblem ist gelöst. Es lag an den schellen die waren zu doll angebrummt geht wieder alles super. Besten dank 

mfg Mario


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab die probleme bei meiner disc mit der stahlflex. ich entlüfte, dann hab ich nen super druckpunkt. dann stell ich das rad in den keller. hol es nen tag später raus, und zack kann ich den hebel wieder fast bis zum lenker durchziehen. dh. der druckpunkt verschwindet ohne gebrauch innerhalt von 1 bis 2 tagen.
> ich denk ich werd jetzt die stahlflex wieder wegmachen und hoffen das es mit der alten wieder geht.
> 
> btw. ich fahr den dischebel verkehrtrum (leider) sollte aber nicht dran liegen weil mit der alten leitung der druckpunkt auch stabil war.




ne kleine anmerkung. Wen du ein hebel mit ausglechbechelter hast (haben fast ale disc bresmen) ist das sehr wohl wichtig in welcher position der hebel ist! also de bechalter solte nach oben zeigen.


----------



## Schevron (23. Januar 2006)

das is mir schon klar locdog. aber als ich noch die alte leitung dran hatte, hat der druckpunkt auch ein paar monate gehalten. auch wenn der ausgleichsbehälter aufm kopf stand. nu hält er noch 48 stunden. das is es halt was mich wundert. außerdem dürfte wenn keine luft drin is ja auch nix wandern. egal ob aufm kopf oder net


----------



## locdog (23. Januar 2006)

ich bin nicht der disc experte aber der ausglechbechalter ist da zu da wen hebel ins seiner neutral stellung ist den druck zu nievelieren das heist das die bremsklotze nich ausgefahren sein sollen. wen du jetzt aber das ganze auf nem kompf hast saugt das zum teil luft stat ol an...komisch das das bei dier fruher funktioniert hat 

auserdem. der DP kann wander auch wen der hebel korretk montiert ist, genu das hatte mein kumpel vor par jahren als er noch das ES4 mit fulldisk fuhr, ich glaub der hatte ne magura luise oder so was.


----------



## Schevron (15. Februar 2006)

Um keinen neuen Threat aufmachen zu müssen stell ich einfach hier meine frage:
Weiß jemand wie land die Nehmerklben/Sättel von der HS33 schon baugleich sind? Als das wo die beläge rein kommen, seit welchem jahr sind die untereinander austauschbar? Hebel verändern sich ja ständig, aber die sehen irgendwie schon die ganze zeit gleich aus.
Wenn sich da was geändert hat, weiß ev auch jemand was sich geändert hat?

Thx schon mal


----------



## misanthropia (15. Februar 2006)

mind seit 199x


----------



## trail-kob (15. Februar 2006)

Habe mal was zu dem Thema beizutragen das noch mysteriöser ist.

Hatte in eine HS33 vergangenen Sommer dest. Wasser eingefüllt. Wunderbar auf anhieb einen leichten Zugweg am Hebel und den besten Druckpunkt den ich jeh gefühlt habe.

Nun ist es Winter da gefriert einem ja leicht mal die HS33.

Folglich füllte ich Royalblood ein. Ich drückte 100ml direkt dem Wasser hinterher. es kam oben definitiv nurnoch öl heraus. (verbindet sich eigentlich nicht, Wasser:Öl)

Nun kommt der Gag! Keine Reaktionen mehr an den Kolben. Die Bremse war komplett entlüftet. Der TPA Stellring ist auf null Zustellung, die Backen lagen bei Befüllung eingefahren.

Habe das Spielchen 3 mal wiederholt und beim letzten mal die Leitung vorher lediglich nur mit Lüft durchgepustet, alle Bauteile zerlegt und gereinigt!


Jetzt kommts ganz dick. Habe aus frustration oder Kreativität des Experiementierens wieder Wasser eingefüllt.

Tja.... Nun warte ich mit MegaDruckpunkt auf den Frühling und Temperaturen +1° C

Denn mit Wasser war der Druckpunkt knackig und sofort wieder da.

Bitte um Aufklärung des mir unverständlichsten Vorfalls mit HS33...

Danke fürs lange durchlesen ^^


----------



## locdog (15. Februar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Um keinen neuen Threat aufmachen zu müssen stell ich einfach hier meine frage:
> Weiß jemand wie land die Nehmerklben/Sättel von der HS33 schon baugleich sind? Als das wo die beläge rein kommen, seit welchem jahr sind die untereinander austauschbar? Hebel verändern sich ja ständig, aber die sehen irgendwie schon die ganze zeit gleich aus.
> Wenn sich da was geändert hat, weiß ev auch jemand was sich geändert hat?
> 
> Thx schon mal



ich hab noch welche aus 1994 als reserve und sind BAUGLEICH


----------



## Martin M (15. Februar 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> das is mir schon klar locdog. aber als ich noch die alte leitung dran hatte, hat der druckpunkt auch ein paar monate gehalten. auch wenn der ausgleichsbehälter aufm kopf stand. nu hält er noch 48 stunden. das is es halt was mich wundert. außerdem dürfte wenn keine luft drin is ja auch nix wandern. egal ob aufm kopf oder net


Möglicherweise ist die Membrane im Ausgleichbehälter defekt. Das kann passieren, hatte ich auch schon an meiner Marta. Ständig hatte ich Luft in der Bremse, neu entklüftet, paar Tage später wieder Druckpunkt näher am Lenker.
Seit ich die neue Membrane drin hab, hält der Druckpunkt wie eine 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (18. April 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab die probleme bei meiner disc mit der stahlflex. ich entlüfte, dann hab ich nen super druckpunkt. dann stell ich das rad in den keller. hol es nen tag später raus, und zack kann ich den hebel wieder fast bis zum lenker durchziehen. dh. der druckpunkt verschwindet ohne gebrauch innerhalt von 1 bis 2 tagen.
> ich denk ich werd jetzt die stahlflex wieder wegmachen und hoffen das es mit der alten wieder geht.
> 
> btw. ich fahr den dischebel verkehrtrum (leider) sollte aber nicht dran liegen weil mit der alten leitung der druckpunkt auch stabil war.



Verständnisfrage:
Wieso fährst Du mit verkehrt montierten Hebeln? Du musst doch eigentlich nur die Bremsschläuche ummontieren. Oder habe ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden?!

Ich fahre seit 2003 Louise FR mit Stahlflex und habe seit Jahren Probleme damit - jetzt liegt alles bei Magura und ich warte auf Rückruf vom Chef. Grund: Habe am 06.04. die Bremsen eingeschickt und am 10.04 ein Fax bekommen, dass es sich um KEINEN Garantiefall handelt, weil die Stahlfelxleitungen (vom Händler!) fehlerhaft montiert wurden (Leitung konnte man per Hand vom Hebel ziehen).
DAS KANN DOCH NICHT WAHR SEIN! Was kann ich denn dafür, wenn mein Händler pfuscht?!  

Bin gespannt, wie es nun weitergeht...


----------



## Levelboss (18. April 2006)

...darum habe ich keine hydraulisch betriebenen Bremsen ans Rad


----------



## robby (18. April 2006)

...ja, und ich eben überhaupt keine mehr


----------



## robby (19. April 2006)

Kurz zur Info, soeben Anruf von Magura:
Meine Bremse wird auf Kulanz getauscht und kommt morgen per GLS. Außerdem lasse ich gleich auf die normalen Bremsschläuche umrüsten, dann ist hoffentlich endlich Ruhe im Karton. 

Toller Service von Magura, da kann sich so mancher hier in Deutschland noch eine Scheibe abschneiden  

PS: Wer Interesse an meinen alten Stahlflexleitungen hat, einfach PM an mich!


----------



## Schevron (19. April 2006)

robby schrieb:
			
		

> Verständnisfrage:
> Wieso fährst Du mit verkehrt montierten Hebeln? Du musst doch eigentlich nur die Bremsschläuche ummontieren. Oder habe ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden?!


 
jup, hast du 
hab rechts n rb hebel für die hs33 und links nen normalen marta Hebel.
hat sich aber inzwischen geklärt. der hebel hat ein paar tage später richtig angefangen zu siffen. is wohl ne dichtung kaputtgegangen. hab aber auch schon ersatz. diesmal nen linken martahebel für links ;-) Druckpunkt 1A und bleibt schon seit montage konstant gut


----------



## Georg G. (20. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> 
> jetzt wir es Technisch. Habe mir die Magura Stahlflexleitung gegönnt  mit dem Gelben Logo. Habe die Brücke dran gebaut und die HS 33 Entlüftet (um die fragen schon mal aus zu schliessen) nein es ist keine Luft im System und das "TPA" ist auch raus gedreht. Doch leider habe ich keine Druckpunkt ich muss das "TPA" ganz rein drehen da mit ich bremsen kann so ein bisschen. Da schleifen aber auch die belege an der Felge  und das ich nichts so gut. Dann macht mal bitte vorschlage für mein Problem.
> 
> Mfg Mario



wende dich mal an ecols....der is auch hier angemeldet...
der kennt sich da aus.... 
Georg G.


----------

